# comfort tricks of the fat girl/boy trade



## lipmixgirl

hey ladies and gents,

after having multiple conversations with my other new dim friends about our external "side effects" from having fat bodies, i thought to myself, "SELF! create a thread for it!" 

i figured that this topic was best suited for the clothing/fashion forum due to other intimate topics shared here...

so, i am just going to come out and ask! 

what (NON-MEDICATION) do you use or do (your tricks) to help prevent:
chafing
boils
weird infections
rashes
etc???

i want to hear about experiences! and those tricks of the trade for comfort!

chafing and rashes: i am super prone... to combat them i use lots of cotton hankerchiefs placed in strategic places...

anyone else? anyone? anyone?


----------



## moonvine

I got chafing when I used to have to wear pantyhose. Since we no longer have to wear them at work (praise Tunare!) I don't really get chafing anymore.

I used to wear bike shorts over my pantyhose under my dresses to help with chafing issues. 

There is also some sort of stuff you can put on your skin that helps it glide. Not sure what it is as I never used it. Maybe someone else can help.

I don't get any of that other stuff. Actually I have had boils twice in my life (OW!) and had to be on Vicodan both times, but I don't think that had anything to do with being fat.


----------



## lipmixgirl

ah yes! i, as well, wear shorts under any skirt... w/ or w/o pantyhose...


----------



## HottiMegan

In the summer i ALWAYS wear a bra so i dont get chafing under my boobs. (i dont like tops at home in the summer but have to wear something) The only time my other parts get really chafed is when i'm moving or something and then afterward i use a lot of papertowels on the chafed parts until they heal. You'd think with all my rolls i'd get chafing a lot more but i dont.

Boils are far and few between for me. I avoid undewire bras most of the time because they can create them wehre the underwire pokes my side boob. I always get a break out there if i wear underwire bras too much..

Rashes, i only get them when i try a new product that disagrees with my skin (sensitive skin here)


----------



## SamanthaNY

Gold Bond powder works miracles for me - though I don't generally have a lot of trouble with skin rashes - but when I do, Gold Bond clears it up in no time. It's an absolute neccessity in warm weather, not only for it's recuperative aspects, but it's preventative help as well. I'm ultra careful of taking care of my skin, since infections like cellulitis scare the bejeebus outta me. 

Normally, to avoid problems from thigh-rub, I wear bike shorts under dresses or skirts. But I've heard quite a few people here swear by Bodyglide. I haven't tried it yet since summer weather hasn't arrived, but I have bought some, and I'm looking forward to trying it.

I've also had friends tell me that they swear by using deoderant/antiperspirant under their bewbies and bellies (as well as armpits) to keep clean, dry and rash-free in warm weather. I assume this trick would work for almost anywhere there was skin-on-skin contact. 

Great idea for a thread... I'm looking forward to all the responses.

PS - Gold Bond is also FANTASTIC for shoes! Will rejuvenate smelly sneakers, and generally keeps footwear (and feet) dry and smelling fresh. But - a word of advice - if you powder the ever-loving-snot out of your sneakers on the day you're flying on a plane... you WILL leave giant white footprints all over the airport


----------



## FitChick

I use Gold Bond anti-itch LOTION (green bottle) under the loose skin to avoid rashes.

When I was heavy I never wore pantyhose (I still don't) and always wore skirts...so I got "aired out" in that area on an ongoing basis. Pants would have been a nightmare at that size!

I hate the brownish skin I got on my inner upper thighs from the skin rubbing. It doesn't go away even if you lose weight either.


----------



## Tina

Anita, do you have PCOS? I hear that the brownish skin isn't from chafing, but often from PCOS. Not sure if that's universally true, though.


----------



## FitChick

Tina said:


> Anita, do you have PCOS? I hear that the brownish skin isn't from chafing, but often from PCOS. Not sure if that's universally true, though.



Yes, I was diagnosed with PCOS in 1991 when my son was born..my OB diagnosed it during the Csection from looking at my ovaries. Well, that explained the rare periods (every 6 months was typical), and, uh, a few other "symptoms"... How I got preg as easily as I did is anyone's guess.

But nowadays, since I had a partial hysterectomy in 1998 (they took out the uterus and one ovary/tube due to uterine rupture during VBAC delivery), I guess I have partial PCOS?


----------



## ChickletsBBW

Tina said:


> Anita, do you have PCOS? I hear that the brownish skin isn't from chafing, but often from PCOS. Not sure if that's universally true, though.


i don't have PCOS and i have some brownish skin from chafing


as for helping keep the thigh heat rash away.. yeah.. like others i have worn bike shorts.. but I found these things in the lane bryant catalog.. for the life of me i can't remember their actual name.. but they're like a slip.. but they are like shorts. It is nylon fabric and they are fairly cool to me (as I live in texas and it's always hot here)

i don't recommend using anti-persperant/deoderant under or on your rolls as the whole point of that stuff is to clog your pores, hence, no sweat, no stink... not a good idea (just my opinion)


----------



## Tina

I guess it can be from chafing, too, but I remember reading on a PCOS site that it's also from PCOS. Anita, I'm not sure about that. Could be that once you have it it still leaves you insulin-resistant whether you have all of your reproductive parts or not.


----------



## HappyFatChick

I asked all my friends who have skin issues and they said to use Mexana powder from Wal-Mart, generic anti-fungal cream for rashes, and to use wipes to clean sweaty areas during the day if necessary. Or just paper towels to absorb and/or wipe away the sweat.

They also said to use strong anti-bacterial soaps instead of body washes that are weak and perfumy. They said their skin stayed nicer.


----------



## Ash

I think it's been mentioned in another thread, but the Monistat Soothing Care Chafing Relief Powder-Gel is great for chafing. It's a gel that dries to a smooth, breathable finish, and it works wonders. And the smell is decent, too (which is a HUGE plus for me).


----------



## William

Tea Tree Oil is soothing and has antiseptic properties and more

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tea_tree_oil

http://www.walgreens.com/store/product.jsp?CATID=301666&navAction=jump&navCount=2&id=prod368209


William




Ashley said:


> I think it's been mentioned in another thread, but the Monistat Soothing Care Chafing Relief Powder-Gel is great for chafing. It's a gel that dries to a smooth, breathable finish, and it works wonders. And the smell is decent, too (which is a HUGE plus for me).


----------



## AnnMarie

Tina said:


> I guess it can be from chafing, too, but I remember reading on a PCOS site that it's also from PCOS. Anita, I'm not sure about that. Could be that once you have it it still leaves you insulin-resistant whether you have all of your reproductive parts or not.



Since I edit pictures for fat girls as part of my living, I've seen more than my share of thigh insides, and MOST of them are discolored to some extent or another, and most of the girls don't have PCOS. I myself have light discoloration and no PCOS for me either. 

Maybe there is some connection between certain types of discoloration, or severe cases, but overall I've not seen any between basic inner thigh color and PCOS.


----------



## RedHead

First off I always used Gold Bond in the Green Bottle. I also used Secret under my breasts for years to help with the chaffing and sweating that would happen.

I wore nylons; but once I found that as long as I got them in the right size or a little bigger I NEVER got rashes between the thighs again. I get all my nylons at Nordstroms their inhouse brand.

I also made sure to moisturize daily and make sure that when I got dressed I was dry everywhere and not damp.


----------



## Anguisette

DO NOT put tea tree oil anywhere near your genital area. Seriously. Ouch.


----------



## William

Hi 

I have found Suave Fresh Spray anti-perspirant/Deoderant great for spraying under my small belly apron and under my Man Boobs which get a lot of skin to skin contact.

Make sure it is the Performance Series which is PH Balanced. Suave is cheaper than most products so it is affordable to use.

William






RedHead said:


> First off I always used Gold Bond in the Green Bottle. I also used Secret under my breasts for years to help with the chaffing and sweating that would happen.
> 
> I wore nylons; but once I found that as long as I got them in the right size or a little bigger I NEVER got rashes between the thighs again. I get all my nylons at Nordstroms their inhouse brand.
> 
> I also made sure to moisturize daily and make sure that when I got dressed I was dry everywhere and not damp.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

Tina said:


> Anita, do you have PCOS? I hear that the brownish skin isn't from chafing, but often from PCOS. Not sure if that's universally true, though.



The darkness in between your thighs is from insuline resistance and does not have to be connected to PCOS. I have noticed when I eat things I shouldn't the skin gets darker - when I clean up my act and exercise more the skin lightens up. So maybe there is a connection between how severe the Insuline Resistance is and how dark the skin is.


----------



## rainyday

Keeping clean and dry is the best remedy for preventing skin fold infections. That and making sure you totally rinse off any soap that's used. If you do get a rash/infection that won't go away, ask your doc for nystatin cream (also comes in a powder). Feels better almost immediately.

And everybody knows by now not to use talc near the genital area, right? (Some studies have linked it to ovarian cancer. Others are inconclusive.)

Edited to add: Oops, sorry. Just realized you specified you wanted non-medicated tips.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

If you wear khakis to work, as I often do, and you have a job that's sometimes (often) labor-intensive, and you get chub rub like the devil, I've found a strip of moleskin on the outside of the inner thighs saves the pants, and the adhesive doesn't seem to bother anything on the pants.


----------



## Paul

rainyday said:


> And everybody knows by now not to use talc near the genital area, right? (Some studies have linked it to ovarian cancer. Others are inconclusive.)



Rainy:

I cannot answer your question. But did you know that talcum powder is not recomended much anymore and has been removed from most baby powders. I believe the reason Talcum powder is not recomended and is not in as many products as it once was is that talcum powder dust is not that safe to breathe in. If you do use it be care not to breathe it in. It is not good for the lungs.:shocked:.


----------



## rainyday

Paul said:


> Rainy:
> 
> I cannot answer your question. But did you know that talcum powder is not recomended much anymore and has been removed from most baby powders. I believe the reason Talcum powder is not recomended and is not in as many products as it once was is that talcum powder dust is not that safe to breathe in. If you do use it be care not to breathe it in. It is not good for the lungs.:shocked:.



It was kind of a rhetorical question Paul, not a real one. I didn't know lung effects were the reason talc has been removed though. Makes sense.


----------



## ripley

A doctor recommended deodorant for under my belly like ten years ago (I had been using powder) and I don't have any problems with it clogging pores.

As for powders...corn starch based ones aren't any better. Makes yeast grow rampant.



There was a thread about boils on the Main Board awhile back, with a lot of great info, btw.


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U

rainyday said:


> And everybody knows by now not to use talc near the genital area, right? (Some studies have linked it to ovarian cancer. Others are inconclusive.)



Talc is a mineral that grows alongside of ASBESTOS. The reason both of these substances are so dangerous is they grow in strand like formations and to utilize them, both talc and asbestos are ground up into a powder. This powder contains microscopic shards that cannot be metabolized or excreted by the body once imbedded. This factor is why there is conclusive evidence that these irritant shards can cause cancer. 

For example the actor Steve McQueen died of mesothelioma, a cancer of the lining of the lungs CLOSELY associated with asbestos inhallation. After exhaustive research the only source of asbestos in Mr. McQueen's life was a motorcycle helmet that had asbestos in it in case of fire that he wore for less than a year!

Along the same lines, talc used to comfort infant bottoms causes the talc to travel into the genitourinary tract of the child and can result in a cancer in later life, ovarian in female and testicular in males because of the talc imbedding in growing gonadal tissue and acting as an irritant over time. It is less crucial when talc is used by adults because most tissue is already formed and relatively static but should be avoided if possible. 

Inhalation of talc should also be avoided but unless one is drowning in powder, the small amounts inhaled with "normal" use are usually benign.

Now can anyone guess my profession? 

ETA: I forgot to mention Zeasorb powder is an over the counter antifungal powder that works really well (but it contains talc so be careful) AND I have really fair, sensitive skin so I've found any heat rashes/chafing respond really well to a paste made of some zinc oxide ointment with a few drops of tea tree oil. I've found this, applied in a thin layer, to be even more effective than Rx Nystatin ointment!


----------



## CleverBomb

PrettyFatGirl4U said:


> Now can anyone guess my profession?


Assistant to a lawyer specializing in compensation for asbestos exposure?


-Rusty


----------



## MissToodles

I keep travel packs of baby wipes in the freezer. Then when I'm on the go, they stay cool when I need a wipe down. It works wonders in the summer.


----------



## rainyday

Thanks for the information, PrettyFatGirl. And the tip about zinc oxide.


----------



## bigsexy920

The only time I get chaffing is in the summer at the beach so I just carry along powder and it rids my body of sand and that is what is causing the irritation. The one thing I do get is the under belly irritation. I use bendine solution then I apply Lotrimin AF Antifungal Athlete's Foot Cream, I know it sounds strange but it really works. .
Oh wait you said non medical. Well when im not having irritation I try to stay as DRY as possible so I use the blow dryer in odd places **** disclaimer don't get to close ******


----------



## sweetnnekked

I get serious moisture induced rashes in my crotch and under my belly flaps. I've tried numerous types of powder and so far the best one was a women's vaginal chafing powder!! It's made by Monistat and it's formulated to apply easier without half of it falling all over the floor. I also use baby wipes.
Works great!


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U

CleverBomb said:


> Assistant to a lawyer specializing in compensation for asbestos exposure?
> 
> 
> -Rusty



I'm guessing you're trying to be cute Rusty but pray tell why would you peg me as the "assistant" rather than the lawyer? 

Kinda sexist thinking, hmmm?


----------



## RedHead

PrettyFatGirl4U said:


> I'm guessing you're trying to be cute Rusty but pray tell why would you peg me as the "assistant" rather than the lawyer?
> 
> Kinda sexist thinking, hmmm?



You asked us to guess....it's not very fair of you once we've guessed to then berate us because you don't like it!

I would have said a paralegal in a personal injury firm. I also have several MALE friends that are "assistants" in law firms. I don't think that is sexist at all. I think perhaps you might be more than a little sensitive regarding that particular subject.

It was a great post about the talc and very informative. Thank you for that.


----------



## crazygrad

I thought you were scientist, not a lawyer.


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U

RedHead said:


> You asked us to guess....it's not very fair of you once we've guessed to then berate us because you don't like it!
> 
> I would have said a paralegal in a personal injury firm. I also have several MALE friends that are "assistants" in law firms. I don't think that is sexist at all. I think perhaps you might be more than a little sensitive regarding that particular subject.
> 
> It was a great post about the talc and very informative. Thank you for that.



Just so you know, yes I am sensitive when it comes to gender stereotypes. I put the "guess my profession" as a joke to accompany my lengthy post. 

I believe there is NOTHING in my post that would indicate that I'm in any way an "assistant" yet because of gender stereotypical thinking, Russ pegged me as the assistant rather than the lawyer. My comment was to educate NOT berate....unlike yours. 

Shouldn't EVERY PERSON be a "little sensitive" to stereotypical thinking? It's where racial profiling and prejudice has it's roots. I would think someone posting in a forum for people of size would be more than sensitive or do you think fat people are lazy, smelly and do nothing but stuff thier faces all day too?

I wasn't chastizing Russ, just pointing out an erroneous and sterotypical way of thinking.


----------



## CleverBomb

PrettyFatGirl4U said:


> I'm guessing you're trying to be cute Rusty but pray tell why would you peg me as the "assistant" rather than the lawyer?
> 
> Kinda sexist thinking, hmmm?



Your post didn't look like a legal brief; rather, it was a well-written overview piece. 
I figured you for someone on the academic side of the house, rather than a lawyer/paralegal. 

-Rusty


----------



## Jane

PrettyFatGirl4U said:


> Just so you know, yes I am sensitive when it comes to gender stereotypes. I put the "guess my profession" as a joke to accompany my lengthy post.
> 
> I believe there is NOTHING in my post that would indicate that I'm in any way an "assistant" yet because of gender stereotypical thinking, Russ pegged me as the assistant rather than the lawyer. My comment was to educate NOT berate....unlike yours.
> 
> Shouldn't EVERY PERSON be a "little sensitive" to stereotypical thinking? It's where racial profiling and prejudice has it's roots. I would think someone posting in a forum for people of size would be more than sensitive or do you think fat people are lazy, smelly and do nothing but stuff thier faces all day too?
> 
> I wasn't chastizing Russ, just pointing out an erroneous and sterotypical way of thinking.


I was always taught assistants did most of the research.


----------



## FitChick

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> The darkness in between your thighs is from insuline resistance and does not have to be connected to PCOS. I have noticed when I eat things I shouldn't the skin gets darker - when I clean up my act and exercise more the skin lightens up. So maybe there is a connection between how severe the Insuline Resistance is and how dark the skin is.



But I don't have insulin resistance, so with me maybe it is from when I was heavy.


----------



## Mia Davina

ChickletsBBW said:


> as for helping keep the thigh heat rash away.. yeah.. like others i have worn bike shorts.. but I found these things in the lane bryant catalog.. for the life of me i can't remember their actual name.. but they're like a slip.. but they are like shorts. It is nylon fabric and they are fairly cool to me (as I live in texas and it's always hot here)



I think the things you're refering to are Spankies


----------



## Ericthonius

PrettyFatGirl4U said:


> Just so you know, yes I am sensitive when it comes to gender stereotypes.





Not for anything but... (And NO I'm not writing this to play kiss-up to any one) I thought, 'Doctor', as your post didn't read like legal-ese to me. Either way I get your point about the stereotyping.


----------



## HappyFatChick

Using a powder puff (the bigger the better) to apply body powder.

A folded Viva paper towel (under breasts or thigh/crotch area) to absorb moisture in hot/humid weather.


----------



## IdahoCynth

I too get the belly rash from time to time. Since I started taking probiotic acidophilus with pectin my rashes have cut way back. I take 3 to 4 capsules every morning. 

When I do start feeling like I am getting a rash I use a jock itch or vaganal cream. 

I also lift my belly and use a hair dryer set on medium or no heat to dry the area really well after I shower.


----------



## CFHDIMEBAG36

Just regualar corn starch works best for chaffing or a rash. Make sure you keep it clean and dry if you want it to work. Also I wear compresion shorts if I know I'll be out walking around and its hot or I'll know I'll be breaking a sweat


----------



## LillyBBBW

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> If you wear khakis to work, as I often do, and you have a job that's sometimes (often) labor-intensive, and you get chub rub like the devil, I've found a strip of moleskin on the outside of the inner thighs saves the pants, and the adhesive doesn't seem to bother anything on the pants.



I put moleskin on the bottom of my feet to stop that burning friction that makes walking uncomfortable. Works like a charm.


----------



## LillyBBBW

I remember reading in BBW magazine years ago that you can cut down on that loud, scratchy friction sound that is heard when thighs rub together while wearing nylons. You wear them inside out and this practically eliminates the sound. An average sized chick I roomed with on a choir concert tour saw me putting them on inside out. She tried to warn me that I was making a mistake and when I told her it was a fat girl trick, she started doing it too.


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U

CFHDIMEBAG36 said:


> Just regualar corn starch works best for chaffing or a rash. Make sure you keep it clean and dry if you want it to work. Also I wear compresion shorts if I know I'll be out walking around and its hot or I'll know I'll be breaking a sweat


To recount what has been stated earlier in this thread, cornstarch can make yeast run rampant because you're basically feeding it with the cornstarch! If you suspect your "rash" is a yeast, DO NOT use cornstarch....and since it may be hard to discern if a rash is yeast or not, I make it a rule to avoid cornstarch and cornstarch based powders just in case


----------



## William

Ok

Bathing with a hand towel instead of a wash cloth to reach all the important places!

William


----------



## Barnes

> I keep travel packs of baby wipes in the freezer. Then when I'm on the go, they stay cool when I need a wipe down. It works wonders in the summer.



That sounds like a good idea! I might keep that in mind!

I get a terrible rash in the fold of my belly. It gets really irritated then when I scratch it, it turns into a scab and its VERY hard to get rid of. The waistband of my jeans often brings it on more when I sweat. I've gotten several pairs of Gouchos, which are soft pants and absorb the sweat unlike jeans which I think just make it worse. But sometimes it gets so bad I have to bandage it and just try as hard as I can to let it heal.

As for chafing, if I'm wearing a skirt (which is rare) I wear bike shorts. For the prom I had these like really weird looking shorts that went up to under my boobs and were like knee length for the chafing. It worked AWESOME and smoothed my fat so I had a cute pearshape for the dance .


----------



## Gaining Goddess

ChickletsBBW said:


> i don't have PCOS and i have some brownish skin from chafing
> 
> 
> as for helping keep the thigh heat rash away.. yeah.. like others i have worn bike shorts.. but I found these things in the lane bryant catalog.. for the life of me i can't remember their actual name.. but they're like a slip.. but they are like shorts. It is nylon fabric and they are fairly cool to me (as I live in texas and it's always hot here)
> 
> i don't recommend using anti-persperant/deoderant under or on your rolls as the whole point of that stuff is to clog your pores, hence, no sweat, no stink... not a good idea (just my opinion)



Were they called Scanti panties or something like that?? They are kind of like boy short undies but longer in the thigh for protection?


----------



## PrettyKitty

The brown skin some of you are talking about, does it, or can it ever go away?
I'm curious.


----------



## CaliBBW

My understanding is that it comes from insulin resistence. To me it would make sense that if you were no longer insulin resistenant than the dark skin should go away. But I do not know that for sure. Then there is the problem of getting rid of the insulin resistence


----------



## bbwsweetheart

Ah! The joy of boils and chaffing. These memories can be swept aside forever if you use...

shorts under your dress or skirt. I was trying to find the link to a form-fitting shapewear item I bought from Blair last year, but, alas, it is gone. I've also used a split skirt, you can buy this from Avenue. Sometimes, I'll just buy a cheap-o pair of leggings and cut them to the length I want with scissors. I haven't developed a boil in years!


----------



## Esme

Perhaps this is simplistic, but since I didn't see anyone mention it, I'd recommend wearing cotton bras and panties... especially in the summer months. Thank goodness LB makes the "Cotton Plunge" because I do love me some sexy bras! The cotton breathes much better than other fabrics and is absorbent too. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## BeaBea

Hi

just a thought if you are having problems with chafing... Biological Washing Powder is great at getting things clean but under certain circumstances I understand the enzymes in it can sort of eat your flesh too. 

I dont mean in a Ebola virus kind of way, but they can wear away some of the layers of skin. If you're having problems with irritation changing to a non-bio might help...

Might be worth a try
Tracey xx


----------



## olivefun

OK kids, I just read all 3 pages of this thread to see if my solution has been mentioned, and as far as I can tell, it has not.

We use Penaten cream here.






When I used to living in New York City and had model friends, they used to get me to bring it from Toronto for them. At the time, it was not available in the USA, but that might have changed. It is a zinc based ointment that was made for diaper rash, but it is extraordinarily fast acting.

We've used Zincofax and other things that appear to be the same, but this works magically. Models were pleased that this could calm a white head or pimply skin in a hurry. It is great for any kind of chaffing.

We've tried all sorts of things, and over the years, it my sister and I have turned all our friends on to it, and are amazed at how well the tiniest amount works ---every time.

Because it is made for babies, this cream is soothing, protects from moisture, it does not sting.
I love tea tree oil for a number of things, not for this though.

It is expensive for a little tin, but will last years.

Good luck with it.


----------



## SamanthaNY

Two things that aren't necessarily body-related, but that help me a great deal are: 

A curved shower curtain rod. AMAZING. I used to be attacked daily by my billowing shower curtain, and would have fits trying to keep it away from my wet skin. With the curved rod, it's like showering in a giant room. 





This next tip is a bit hard to visualize, but I put a large elastic hair band over the clip on my car's safety belt. That links the shoulder and lap bands together, but won't hamper the belt's effectiveness. I slide the elastic up until it causes the shoulder belt to move away from my throat. Much more comfortable. There are commerical clips and gizmos available (such as the one shown in this pic), but elastic hair bands work the best, and are plentiful and cheap.


----------



## Esme

Sammie's a genius. It's true!

I'm off to find a spare hairband....


----------



## fatgirlflyin

olivefun said:


> OK kids, I just read all 3 pages of this thread to see if my solution has been mentioned, and as far as I can tell, it has not.
> 
> We use Penaten cream here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I used to living in New York City and had model friends, they used to get me to bring it from Toronto for them. At the time, it was not available in the USA, but that might have changed. It is a zinc based ointment that was made for diaper rash, but it is extraordinarily fast acting.
> 
> We've used Zincofax and other things that appear to be the same, but this works magically. Models were pleased that this could calm a white head or pimply skin in a hurry. It is great for any kind of chaffing.
> 
> We've tried all sorts of things, and over the years, it my sister and I have turned all our friends on to it, and are amazed at how well the tiniest amount works ---every time.
> 
> Because it is made for babies, this cream is soothing, protects from moisture, it does not sting.
> I love tea tree oil for a number of things, not for this though.
> 
> It is expensive for a little tin, but will last years.
> 
> Good luck with it.




You know I've actually used Desitin ointment in the same way. You can get it in any drug store in the baby aisle.


----------



## JoyJoy

olivefun said:


> OK kids, I just read all 3 pages of this thread to see if my solution has been mentioned, and as far as I can tell, it has not.
> 
> We use Penaten cream here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I used to living in New York City and had model friends, they used to get me to bring it from Toronto for them. At the time, it was not available in the USA, but that might have changed. It is a zinc based ointment that was made for diaper rash, but it is extraordinarily fast acting.
> 
> We've used Zincofax and other things that appear to be the same, but this works magically. Models were pleased that this could calm a white head or pimply skin in a hurry. It is great for any kind of chaffing.
> 
> We've tried all sorts of things, and over the years, it my sister and I have turned all our friends on to it, and are amazed at how well the tiniest amount works ---every time.
> 
> Because it is made for babies, this cream is soothing, protects from moisture, it does not sting.
> I love tea tree oil for a number of things, not for this though.
> 
> It is expensive for a little tin, but will last years.
> 
> Good luck with it.


This looks to be the same stuff:
http://www.natures-favor.com/penatenproducts.php


----------



## HappyFatChick

Sam- that was a great idea and works really well especially when you have a silky top on. Thanks for that one.


----------



## saucywench

Ugh.

Many of you know from the posts I made way back in late spring about how difficult it is for me to deal with the heat and humidity. I had asked for suggestions and got some great responses, most of which I have used.

The thing is...I guess this past year I gained a little bit of weight in an area that wasn't chubby before--my upper thighs (front). Right up there at the crotch. This is the first summer...well, I may have had very mild heat rash there and under my belly in the summer before, but if I did it was minor to the point of not being very noticeable. Different story this summer. The added pudginess of my thighs, in addition to my underbelly, combined with this insufferable heat, has created a tremendous heat rash. Like I said, I took the suggestions of a lot of folks. One thing, though, I started and failed to keep up, was using Miss Toodles' idea of using moist wipes that you keep refrigerated. I have a package in the fridge now, and I just keep forgetting that they're there. Grr...

I used the Gold Bond medicated powder, Sam's suggestion and maybe Lilly's, sorry I can't remember now. That has helped make it not as bad as it colud have been, I am sure. And I bought some hydrocortisone CREAM, and I apply it from time to time (not daily). There were also times that I would get a washcloth and either/both hydrogen peroxide and rubbing alcohol and clean the affected areas. I do recall one time putting paper towels under my belly, and that seemed to help. However, none of these suggestions I have done consistently, with the exception of the Gold Bond.

Oh yeah. I mentioned in chat at one point that the itching was so great, when I would get a shower I would remove the shower head from its holder and spray the itchy areas. I'm sure that was not a wise thing to do, especially since sometimes the water literally would be scalding, but it was such a relief, I can't tell you. I'd get it as hot as I could stand it, and then use the cool water after the itching stopped.

The point of this rambling is...I went shopping tonight, and I saw in the dressing room mirror for the first time the discoloration of skin at the tops of my thighs. It is really unsightful. I am scared that my thighs will remain this way. My thighs were not dark at all before I got this heat rash. I'm wondering if my skin is just chapped (it does sort of resemble the chapped lips I would get as a little girl), and will this go away once the weather turns cool? Does anyone know? And, in the meantime, what can I treat my thighs with that would help? I also used Neosporin a time or two instead of the hydrocortisone cream.

Oh yeah, I forgot to add that I also have the heat rash under my breasts (which are not even as big as they used to be, yet still....) And I have been diligent about washing my clothing--every day that I come home from work, or get sweaty on the weekends working on my house projects, I throw the sweaty clothes in the washer. Sometimes I go through 3 sets of shorts/tank tops on weekend days. 

Help!


----------



## Ivy

Ashley said:


> I think it's been mentioned in another thread, but the Monistat Soothing Care Chafing Relief Powder-Gel is great for chafing. It's a gel that dries to a smooth, breathable finish, and it works wonders. And the smell is decent, too (which is a HUGE plus for me).




oh god, i love that stuff. it is ALWAYS sold out here, so when they have it in stock, i buy up as much as possible.. probably some other fattie out there doing the same thing as me and that is why it's always out.. haha.

and! they give you a dollar off coupon inside!!


----------



## olivefun

Saucy, 
I suggest you see a doctor about this one. 
The penaten cream really does help if it is just the chaffing. Is it possible that yeast is the culprit? monostat, those people specialize in yeast issues. 
Hydrocortisone is scary. Perhaps your doctor recognizes this quickly and can make a simple solution that doesn't involve cortisone. 

This is where I normally rant about the people of the most powerful country on earth not even having medical care for its citizens. 

This sounds really uncomfortable. At least the weather is getting cooler now, hope some relief comes soon for you. 

Olive


----------



## SamanthaNY

Sauce, what you're describing doesn't sound purely like heat rash to me, or like the red areas that I treat with Gold Bond. What I find most curious is the discoloration you're mentioning - is that after the initial itching/discomfort has subsided? Discoloration and itch reminds me of eczema, which isn't treated with any of the home remedies we've had on this thread. One suggestion I would make in the interim is to stop with the extreme water temperatures, while it's bringing immediate relief, it's likely irritating the underlying condition. 

Here's a page that may help you identify your symptoms. 

Get thee to a dermatologist, and relief shall be had. Keep us updated, okay?


----------



## EvilPrincess

One of these may provide relief. I think they have been suggested before.


----------



## saucywench

SamanthaNY said:


> Sauce, what you're describing doesn't sound purely like heat rash to me, or like the red areas that I treat with Gold Bond. What I find most curious is the discoloration you're mentioning - is that after the initial itching/discomfort has subsided? Discoloration and itch reminds me of eczema, which isn't treated with any of the home remedies we've had on this thread. One suggestion I would make in the interim is to stop with the extreme water temperatures, while it's bringing immediate relief, it's likely irritating the underlying condition.
> 
> Here's a page that may help you identify your symptoms.
> 
> Get thee to a dermatologist, and relief shall be had. Keep us updated, okay?


Sam, I didn't even know what it looked like "down there" until I was in front of the mirror in the dressing room of Lane Bryant last night. I'm renovating my bathroom and hall, and had taken the full-length mirror down to paint. All I knew is that it itched like hell and I could feel the bumps, and roughness of the skin (which apparently was the chafed area). You are right about the hot water, I knew it was probably the wrong thing to do, but it offered such relief and seemed a better option than scratching.

You may be right about it possibly being a yeast infection, though. I had a mild yeast infection in "the other place" a couple of months ago and treated that successfully with the usual OTC stuff. As a very young girl (3-5), though, I was prone to heat rash in these areas (also in the crooks or my arms and around my neck), so I vaguely remember having similar symptoms. I see my doc for a follow-up for something else in a couple of weeks, but I will definitely ask him about this. Unfortunately, I have developed something of a phobia toward dermatologists, as I have sensed that the ones I have seen recently are anti-fat biased. In the meantime, though, I think I'll go buy a tube of Monistat and see if that helps. It's worth a try.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe

Saucy, I emphatically agree with Olivefun and Samantha. The issue you're having could perhaps be very easily remedied, if it's properly identified. But more importantly, white people need to see a Dermatologist annually for a head-to-toe. Especially those of us who grew up during the baby oiled beach bunny years. Unnerving for us fatfolk, sure, but way too important to worry about that.

If I offend a medical professional with my big ass, it's their problem, not mine.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Saucy, get yourself check out for yeasties, for sure. Candida overgrowth is a very common condition and can cause all sorts of negative symptoms (fatique, mental fogginess, etc). Google "candida symptoms" to see if anything clicks.


----------



## SamanthaNY

At the risk of beating old demised Mr Ed, please don't just try something else while waiting the two weeks. Strap on yer boobs, find a new Derm and go. If you don't like the vibe when you walk in the door, shoot 'em the bird and go to the next one on the list. No one is going to take good care of you until _you _do it first, mm-kay? 
Don't make me kick yer ass... cuz I'll do it!


----------



## moonvine

I tried BodyGlide on my trip to DisneyWorld, and OMG....I was able to walk for miles with no chafing anywhere. I had to order it through Drugstore.com, but it was worth it.


----------



## merseylass

This has been really helpful to read. I have been reluctant to mention the rash problem to my gp and have been using my own methods of coping. 

I've found keeping the areas well washed and thoroughly dried afterwards to be an important first line of attack. Here in the UK there is an OTC cream called GERMOLENE and if applied just as the rash starts off it works pretty quickly.

It's a horrible problem that is worse in the hot weather. I've also found that synthetic fabrics (I wear slacks constantly) are the worst for causing these rashes...so much so that I now have my slacks imported from Canada...they are made from a jersey cotton and I suppose it's because the fabric breathes it does help to control any outreaks of the rash.

Another reason to be thankful for Dim....common problems shared without embarrassment. Wow!

Jacquie


----------



## Ample Pie

Gold Bond powder has never done anything for me but irritate my skin. Ammens powder, on the other hand, has been one of my favorite products since I was 12. Not only does it ease chaffing, it sooths rashes, and it works as a deodorant. (I learned about it, in fact, because my step father used it as his only underarm deodorant.) So it's multipurpose. I love it quite a bit.


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U

saucywench said:


> Ugh.
> 
> Many of you know from the posts I made way back in late spring about how difficult it is for me to deal with the heat and humidity. I had asked for suggestions and got some great responses, most of which I have used.
> 
> The thing is...I guess this past year I gained a little bit of weight in an area that wasn't chubby before--my upper thighs (front). Right up there at the crotch. This is the first summer...well, I may have had very mild heat rash there and under my belly in the summer before, but if I did it was minor to the point of not being very noticeable. Different story this summer. The added pudginess of my thighs, in addition to my underbelly, combined with this insufferable heat, has created a tremendous heat rash. Like I said, I took the suggestions of a lot of folks. One thing, though, I started and failed to keep up, was using Miss Toodles' idea of using moist wipes that you keep refrigerated. I have a package in the fridge now, and I just keep forgetting that they're there. Grr...
> 
> I used the Gold Bond medicated powder, Sam's suggestion and maybe Lilly's, sorry I can't remember now. That has helped make it not as bad as it colud have been, I am sure. And I bought some hydrocortisone CREAM, and I apply it from time to time (not daily). There were also times that I would get a washcloth and either/both hydrogen peroxide and rubbing alcohol and clean the affected areas. I do recall one time putting paper towels under my belly, and that seemed to help. However, none of these suggestions I have done consistently, with the exception of the Gold Bond.
> 
> Oh yeah. I mentioned in chat at one point that the itching was so great, when I would get a shower I would remove the shower head from its holder and spray the itchy areas. I'm sure that was not a wise thing to do, especially since sometimes the water literally would be scalding, but it was such a relief, I can't tell you. I'd get it as hot as I could stand it, and then use the cool water after the itching stopped.
> 
> The point of this rambling is...I went shopping tonight, and I saw in the dressing room mirror for the first time the discoloration of skin at the tops of my thighs. It is really unsightful. I am scared that my thighs will remain this way. My thighs were not dark at all before I got this heat rash. I'm wondering if my skin is just chapped (it does sort of resemble the chapped lips I would get as a little girl), and will this go away once the weather turns cool? Does anyone know? And, in the meantime, what can I treat my thighs with that would help? I also used Neosporin a time or two instead of the hydrocortisone cream.
> 
> Oh yeah, I forgot to add that I also have the heat rash under my breasts (which are not even as big as they used to be, yet still....) And I have been diligent about washing my clothing--every day that I come home from work, or get sweaty on the weekends working on my house projects, I throw the sweaty clothes in the washer. Sometimes I go through 3 sets of shorts/tank tops on weekend days.
> 
> Help!



Saucy-

I'm pretty sure what you're calling a "heat rash" is yeast! Espeically when you described the horrible itchiness....it almost feels like you want to turn your skin inside out and really scratch!!

You need antifungals to treat yeast....all the methods you've described are good *prevention* but once you've got the rash you need antifungals to treat it!

You need to get an RX from a doc for topical Nystatin cream and if it's really bad you might need a course of an oral antifungal like Diflucan. 

Once you get the acute rash under control you can use antifungal powders like Zeasorb for maintenence. There are OTC antifungal powders for altheletes foot but be careful, many contain cornstarch and that will just feed the yeast and exacerbate it!

You can also apply antifugals like Monostat Vaginal cream topically because bacically a yeast it a yeast whether it's inside or out.

One last suggestion that works great for me.....get pure Tea Tree Oil (a google search will bring up tons of vendors!) and add a few drops to some zinc ointment....I keep a small tupperware of the stuff all the time....apply a thin layer to the affected areas and voila! no yeast!

About 3 years ago I had a really bad kidney infection and had to be on strong antibiotics for 4 months!! which is why I'm so well versed in the treatment of yeast  At one point it was so bad my upper thighs wer practically purple with the rash but the good news is once the yeast is treated all traces ot it dissapear!

Hope this helps, I feel for you!


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U

Rebecca said:


> Gold Bond powder has never done anything for me but irritate my skin. Ammens powder, on the other hand, has been one of my favorite products since I was 12. Not only does it ease chaffing, it sooths rashes, and it works as a deodorant. (I learned about it, in fact, because my step father used it as his only underarm deodorant.) So it's multipurpose. I love it quite a bit.




Ammens powder is made with cornstarch which is VERY BAD for yeast! It just feeds the yeast and encourages growth!


----------



## superodalisque

i used to have rashes under my breasts belly and chaffing between my thighs. i'd fought them for a long time since i don't really like pharmaceuticals. i would treat them with alcohol and lavender oil to dry them out. the lavender buffers the alcohol. some people have suggested using witchhazel since its a bit gentler too. hydrocotizone is also good gentle remedy to get the initial healing started. sea salt baths are good to help to dry them out and make you more comfortable and less itchy.

when they scabbed over and were healed well i used a neutrogena body microdermabrasion kit to smooth the skin and cut down on any discoloration you get after healing. this was really great. i used the microdermabrasion kit as recommended. i haven't had a problem since. the skin under my breasts is like new skin. the chaffing between my thighs is fading though it is still faintly there. there is something in the resurfacing cream that seems to help inhibit any new yeast fed rashes too. you can usually tell if its yeasty because it tends to have a vinegary smell. 

i also use sugaring scrub between my thighs as well. put a a handful there and swish your thighs around for a while. i like the kind from bath and body works that is suspended in scented oil. i also find that good quality perfumed lotions between your rolls keep the rashes away--that is if you are not perfume sensitive. and it has the added benefit of making you smell wonderful and feel great.


----------



## KevinW91

My usual cure for chaffing is A+D oinment. It sooths very well.


----------



## lipmixgirl

SAUCY!!!!
i was rereading your post... if your "heat rash" is hot red/purplish and itching (getting minor itch relief from neosporin, etc) it is VERY PROBABLE that it is YEAST!!!! is the area "sluffing" like when you would rub dead skin off after a shower??? 

i say, get thee to a doctor asap! and if it is yeast - DIFLUCAN!!!!!! 

i am interested to know the outcome!


----------



## activistfatgirl

This does sound like yeast, something I think I have right now also, though I think its more internal for me than external and my skin is doing ok besides a small patch. Saucy, if you're feelin' tired, lethargic, and unwell, yeasties can be the culprit though no doctor will diagnose that.

I love our bodies...such biological stews. Any little imbalance can cause all sorts o problems.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Yes, it does sound like yeast. I get it sometimes if I skip a day or two showering because I'm slumming around the house or if I switch to a different soap because it smells good or it's on sale or something. 

I can't sing, dance and scream enough about Head & Shoulders/generic equivalent dandruff shampoo. I swear, that stuff cures EVERYTHING. Wash with any Zinc based dandruff shampoo and that knocks it right out. If it's really really bad I'll smear some Lotrimin AF or Tinactin on it after if I'm scared the shampoo isn't enough. But so far using just plain dandruff shampoo has worked like a charm every time, just like my dermatologist said it would. 

I get that rash in and around my belly button, underbelly and in my back rolls and it's enough to drive me out of my mind. I can so relate to standing under the hot water just for some relief. Once the itchy thing was cured the discoloration went away on it's own quickly. Try the dandruff shampoo. It's gotta be zinc based though, the higher concentration the better in my view.


----------



## William

Hi Lilly

Not that I have dandruff 

But Head and shoulders now makes a lotion with Pyrithione Zinc as the main ingredient. It is made to stay on the scalp/skin.

William



LillyBBBW said:


> Yes, it does sound like yeast. I get it sometimes if I skip a day or two showering because I'm slumming around the house or if I switch to a different soap because it smells good or it's on sale or something.
> 
> I can't sing, dance and scream enough about Head & Shoulders/generic equivalent dandruff shampoo. I swear, that stuff cures EVERYTHING. Wash with any Zinc based dandruff shampoo and that knocks it right out. If it's really really bad I'll smear some Lotrimin AF or Tinactin on it after if I'm scared the shampoo isn't enough. But so far using just plain dandruff shampoo has worked like a charm every time, just like my dermatologist said it would.
> 
> I get that rash in and around my belly button, underbelly and in my back rolls and it's enough to drive me out of my mind. I can so relate to standing under the hot water just for some relief. Once the itchy thing was cured the discoloration went away on it's own quickly. Try the dandruff shampoo. It's gotta be zinc based though, the higher concentration the better in my view.


----------



## LillyBBBW

William said:


> Hi Lilly
> 
> Not that I have dandruff
> 
> But Head and shoulders now makes a lotion with Pyrithione Zinc as the main ingredient. It is made to stay on the scalp/skin.
> 
> William



Whoa!  You mean like a body lotion? I would SO have to try it if it was a body lotion. It would have to be fragrance free, reasonably priced, etc., etc.

Oh wait. Pyrithione Zinc is a white chalky pasty color and would be visible on my dark skin in a lotion form. Ugh, crap.  Still a good idea though.


----------



## William

Hi Lilly

It is the same color as Head and Shoulders and absorbs into your skin like hand lotion 

William






LillyBBBW said:


> Whoa!  You mean like a body lotion? I would SO have to try it if it was a body lotion. It would have to be fragrance free, reasonably priced, etc., etc.
> 
> Oh wait. Pyrithione Zinc is a white chalky pasty color and would be visible on my dark skin in a lotion form. Ugh, crap.  Still a good idea though.


----------



## SamanthaNY

This stuff was so good I'mma put the link here as well (copying from the "products you love" thread), in case someone misses it. 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=230339&postcount=86


----------



## Butterbelly

Ok...here is my dilema.

I've been to the doctor four different times in the past four years for boils on my inner thighs and buttocks. One time the doctor told me to start using Golds Bond powder...didn't help. The other time I was told to use an anti-fungal medication (topical)...didn't help. Then I was sent to a dermatologist who prescribed some medication that was $500 a tube, and I couldn't afford to buy it since at the time I had no insurance. When I went back to the doctor, he told me that I was just going to have to "deal" with it. I very rarely wear skirts or dresses, so I don't think it's my legs rubbing together that is causing the problem, since, now, I'm getting them on the sides of my waist. 

Does anyone else have this problem, and if so, what are you using to treat it?


----------



## bigsexy920

Butterbelly said:


> Ok...here is my dilema.
> 
> I've been to the doctor four different times in the past four years for boils on my inner thighs and buttocks. One time the doctor told me to start using Golds Bond powder...didn't help. The other time I was told to use an anti-fungal medication (topical)...didn't help. Then I was sent to a dermatologist who prescribed some medication that was $500 a tube, and I couldn't afford to buy it since at the time I had no insurance. When I went back to the doctor, he told me that I was just going to have to "deal" with it. I very rarely wear skirts or dresses, so I don't think it's my legs rubbing together that is causing the problem, since, now, I'm getting them on the sides of my waist.
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem, and if so, what are you using to treat it?



I have a friend that has a problem like that at my night job she was talking about it with me Ill have to ask her what the deal is.


----------



## SamanthaNY

Does it sound like this (scroll down) and look something like this (warning, manties)? If so, doctors are _woefully_ undereducated on it.

Just spitballing based on what you're describing. There's lots of good info on the web if you have a disorder name to search on.

*HEALTH FORUM*


----------



## Butterbelly

bigsexy920 said:


> I have a friend that has a problem like that at my night job she was talking about it with me Ill have to ask her what the deal is.



Thanks, Berna...any help would be appreciated


----------



## rainyday

Butterbelly said:


> Ok...here is my dilema.
> 
> I've been to the doctor four different times in the past four years for boils on my inner thighs and buttocks.



Butter, there was a long thread about this a while back. I'd never heard about it, but sounds like it's very common. Here's a link:
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6020


----------



## lipmixgirl

Butterbelly said:


> Ok...here is my dilema.
> 
> I've been to the doctor four different times in the past four years for boils on my inner thighs and buttocks. One time the doctor told me to start using Golds Bond powder...didn't help. The other time I was told to use an anti-fungal medication (topical)...didn't help. Then I was sent to a dermatologist who prescribed some medication that was $500 a tube, and I couldn't afford to buy it since at the time I had no insurance. When I went back to the doctor, he told me that I was just going to have to "deal" with it. I very rarely wear skirts or dresses, so I don't think it's my legs rubbing together that is causing the problem, since, now, I'm getting them on the sides of my waist.
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem, and if so, what are you using to treat it?


 
it is very possible to get those damn boils without having pcos, insulin resistance, fibromyalgia, etc... we all know that squeezing to relieve those pesky eruptions only spreads the bacteria causing the threat of new boils... but, isn't it so much nicer to have relief?!?!! 

in my experience, the skin on skin contact causes microscopic tears and abrasions allowing the bacteria to spead... what material are your slacks made from??? if it ain't 100% NATURAL FIBER, there is a good chance that synthetics will help spread the nasties... 

to combat those boils i recommend:
natural fiber slacks
and HIBACLENSE!!!!

$8 for a bottle at your local pharmacy BY PRESCRIPTION ONLY is the stuff the doctors scrub with and the patients are washed with before surgery!!!! it is an antibacterial from the heavens!!!! i highly recommend it..

also, if you do choose the squeeze, remember to:
have clean hands
clean the affected area before squeezing
clean the affected area after squeezing
wash hands following the squeeze

the big apple has spoken...
::exeunt:: :bow:


----------



## SamanthaNY

I was reminded today of this site for checking drug interations, and wanted to pass it along. Good tool to have.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Butterbelly said:


> Ok...here is my dilema.
> 
> I've been to the doctor four different times in the past four years for boils on my inner thighs and buttocks. One time the doctor told me to start using Golds Bond powder...didn't help. The other time I was told to use an anti-fungal medication (topical)...didn't help. Then I was sent to a dermatologist who prescribed some medication that was $500 a tube, and I couldn't afford to buy it since at the time I had no insurance. When I went back to the doctor, he told me that I was just going to have to "deal" with it. I very rarely wear skirts or dresses, so I don't think it's my legs rubbing together that is causing the problem, since, now, I'm getting them on the sides of my waist.
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem, and if so, what are you using to treat it?



I don't have this problem personally but I see it in some of my Alaska native patients often and this may or may not apply to you. Native Alaskans, because they share steam baths in their villages, pass along a bacteria called MRSA (methicillin resistant staph aureus). This bug causes boils all over the body that, once healed over, leaves ugly purple welts. Sadly, it's very common among them, and is a dangerous bug for those who are immune compromise; it's becoming increasingly popular in the white population in Alaska, and in fact they did an informal study and something like 60% of nurses tested positive on nasal smears. 

I'd suggest going back to the doc (or a different doc!) and getting any active boils cultured, and having a nasal smear done for good measure. If it IS MRSA, a course of oral antibiotics and Bactroban applied to the lesions will do the trick. If it's MRSA it's better to know it now, because you could be unknowingly passing it along. I had one lady recently who had "mosquito bites" all over her legs that, when tested, turned out to be MRSA. They may have started out as insect bites but the bacteria took advantage of the lack of skin integrity to get a strong hold.

Good luck! I hope I'm wrong and that it's not MRSA, but it's definitely worth checking out. Here in Alaska, it's one of the first things we look at. That doesn't sound like it's the case in the rest of the country.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Anyone got any thoughts for itchy red spots on belly and boobs? I think I may have gotten into a fight with a spider or ants while sleeping, but I'm not sure. Skin's red and supa itchy in small spots.


----------



## Jes

activistfatgirl said:


> Anyone got any thoughts for itchy red spots on belly and boobs? I think I may have gotten into a fight with a spider or ants while sleeping, but I'm not sure. Skin's red and supa itchy in small spots.


Possibly just tiny spots of very dry skin? I get this, especially when I start moving to warm/hot showers as summer ends. Right now, my chin is very dry (and oh-so-flakily-attractive!). Cortizone cream from the drugstore can help, and regardless of cause, I'd think it could help you.


----------



## Dibaby35

Thank you all for this valuable information. I have been through hell with the boil thing and many many doctors. Once I was even told to put iodine on the areas and let it dry and walk around with iodine all day..geezeee. It's really amazing how much pain we can endure and go on with life. My gyne actually has helped me the most and gave me a prescription and has helped. The problem though is that it screws with my birth control medication. So what I do is take it when it really flares up and it clears it up nicely and not stay on it. Now I have to just live with the awful scars that is left behind...sigh. I never knew my condition had a name and too embarrased to even talk about it. Thanks so much guys..:wubu: 

honestly I almost cried when I read this thread...thank you thank you


----------



## out.of.habit

I just ran into this in one of my LJ communities (yes, I have a freebie problem)... and thought some of you might be interested in tryinga sample of this product before you ante up the cash to purchase it. Sooo... here you go, Free Monistat Soothing Care Chafing Relief Powder-Gel:
http://soothingcare.com/soothingcare/request_sample_buffer.htm


----------



## babyjeep21

Butterbelly said:


> Ok...here is my dilema.
> 
> I've been to the doctor four different times in the past four years for boils on my inner thighs and buttocks. One time the doctor told me to start using Golds Bond powder...didn't help. The other time I was told to use an anti-fungal medication (topical)...didn't help. Then I was sent to a dermatologist who prescribed some medication that was $500 a tube, and I couldn't afford to buy it since at the time I had no insurance. When I went back to the doctor, he told me that I was just going to have to "deal" with it. I very rarely wear skirts or dresses, so I don't think it's my legs rubbing together that is causing the problem, since, now, I'm getting them on the sides of my waist.
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem, and if so, what are you using to treat it?



Just a thought, but look up hidradenitis suppurativa... There isn't tons of information out there. But, anything is better than nothing.

And switch to antibacterial body wash.... It helps.


----------



## lipmixgirl

silicone based lubricant on the inner thighs makes for smooth gliding in a pinch... 

::warning:: use care when applying...


----------



## liz (di-va)

Thank you for moving this to the health forum!! I've gone back to this thread more t han once.


----------



## Pookie

When I bathe, I never use cute scented gels and stuff, I stick with a good old fashioned bar of shield soap/ its so cleansing, smells lovely and fresh AND contains a mild level of deoderisers that keeps you fresh all over. When I have showered or something at somebody elses home and used something else, I really notice not feeling so fresh.

Shield is amazing stuff, I have been using since I was about 13, and its gentle enough to use everywhere and keeps you fresh everywhere too


----------



## William

Hi

I just tried Caldesene Protecting powder which was in the Baby Section of my CVS. Just put it on and it works, I will see for how long.

It contains 15% Zinc Oxide which makes me wonder if I should just be eating a lot of pasta and clam sauce 

William




Pookie said:


> When I bathe, I never use cute scented gels and stuff, I stick with a good old fashioned bar of shield soap/ its so cleansing, smells lovely and fresh AND contains a mild level of deoderisers that keeps you fresh all over. When I have showered or something at somebody elses home and used something else, I really notice not feeling so fresh.
> 
> Shield is amazing stuff, I have been using since I was about 13, and its gentle enough to use everywhere and keeps you fresh everywhere too


----------



## IdahoCynth

I tried some vagisil deodorant powder last week and it was awesome. I was starting to get a bit of a rash on my upper thigh and belly and it wasn't responding well to my usual yeast infection cream. I used this powder everyday last week and I have no sign of rash left at all.

http://www.amazon.com/Vagisil-Deodorant-Powder-Talc-Free-Bottles/dp/B000052XHN

It doesn't contain talc.


----------



## William

Caldesene does have talc, but I am not trying Vagisil 

William




IdahoCynth said:


> I tried some vagisil deodorant powder last week and it was awesome. I was starting to get a bit of a rash on my upper thigh and belly and it wasn't responding well to my usual yeast infection cream. I used this powder everyday last week and I have no sign of rash left at all.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Vagisil-Deodorant-Powder-Talc-Free-Bottles/dp/B000052XHN
> 
> It doesn't contain talc.


----------



## SamanthaNY

William said:


> Caldesene does have talc, but I am not trying Vagisil
> 
> William



Don't worry, William, it doesn't cause vaginas to sprout


----------



## William

Yeah 

But what if I die in a accident and the police reported that the Vagisil I was wearing did not cause the accident 

William 



SamanthaNY said:


> Don't worry, William, it doesn't cause vaginas to sprout


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

LOLOL! William gets rep for making me almost wet myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IdahoCynth

William said:


> Caldesene does have talc, but I am not trying Vagisil
> 
> William



You can always save an empty Caldesene container and fill it with Vagisil...it will be our little secret....


----------



## William

Hi Cyn

I was thinking that they would analyze any white powder found in a auto accident 

William



IdahoCynth said:


> You can always save an empty Caldesene container and fill it with Vagisil...it will be our little secret....


----------



## IdahoCynth

William said:


> Hi Cyn
> 
> I was thinking that they would analyze any white powder found in a auto accident
> 
> William



CSI the vagisil diaries:

CSI 1: "You have any luck with our victim?"

CSI 2:" Yes. This white substance found on the victim contains traces of zea mays, magnesium stearate, mineral oil, barbadensis juice, tocopheryl acetate, retinyl palmitate, cholecalciferol, sodium bicarbonate, tricalcium phosphate, polyoxymethyline urea and benzethonium chloride"

CSI 1: "You don't mean?"

CSI 2: "Yes, another vagisil driving victim"

CSI 1: "That's the 3rd one this week! and was he.. um you know..."

CSI 2: "Yes he had started to grow a vagina."


----------



## Roundsmile

Falls on floor laughing.

Anyone have a good suggestion for butt breakouts? I work a seated job, and in this over 90 degree heat just wearing all cotton isn't cutting it...


----------



## Waxwing

IdahoCynth said:


> CSI the vagisil diaries:
> 
> CSI 1: "You have any luck with our victim?"
> 
> CSI 2:" Yes. This white substance found on the victim contains traces of zea mays, magnesium stearate, mineral oil, barbadensis juice, tocopheryl acetate, retinyl palmitate, cholecalciferol, sodium bicarbonate, tricalcium phosphate, polyoxymethyline urea and benzethonium chloride"
> 
> CSI 1: "You don't mean?"
> 
> CSI 2: "Yes, another vagisil driving victim"
> 
> CSI 1: "That's the 3rd one this week! and was he.. um you know..."
> 
> CSI 2: "Yes he had started to grow a vagina."



hhahahahahahahahaha


----------



## lipmixgirl

does anyone have any new tricks or tips to share?!??!?! if so, i am ALL EARS!!!!


----------



## adasiyan

lipmixgirl said:


> does anyone have any new tricks or tips to share?!??!?! if so, i am ALL EARS!!!!



Just a quick one 

We get atrocious heat and humidity over here in summer and i get heat rash/chafing a great deal in summer.
The best thing i've found that pretyt much will clear it up overnight is Bepanthen - I discovered it when i got my first tattoo and tried it on boob chafe.. needless to say - theres always a tube in my house.

Its great for bug bites and sunburn too


----------



## Friday

Saw this over at Drugstore.com minutes after catching up on this thread. I may try it come summer.

Anti Monkey Butt Powder
6 oz	
Anti Monkey Butt Powder rates 5 out of 5 stars, from 2 customer reviews.
read reviews

Anti Monkey Butt Powder







With Calamine Powder

Sweat Absorber and Friction Fighter

Anti Monkey Butt® Powder is specially formulated to absorb sweat and minimize frictional skin discomfort. Helps to keep you dry and comfortable. Ideal for butt busting activities such as motorcycling, bicycling, horseback riding, truck driving, hiking, hockey, football, and baseball. 

Indoors or outdoors, work or play, or on occasions when you sit on your butt all day. Don't let your buns get red. Use Anti Monkey Butt ® Powder instead!

Made in USA

Directions

For best results, sprinkle or apply to skin areas prone to tenderness before activities begin. May also be used inside footwear, under sports pads, after shower, bath or exercise. 

Ingredients
Talc, Calamine Powder, Fragrance


----------



## William

Thanks Friday

I can envision myself asking a clerk at Walgreens "where is the Monkey Butt Powder". 

William 




Friday said:


> Saw this over at Drugstore.com minutes after catching up on this thread. I may try it come summer.
> 
> Anti Monkey Butt Powder
> 6 oz
> Anti Monkey Butt Powder rates 5 out of 5 stars, from 2 customer reviews.
> read reviews
> 
> Anti Monkey Butt Powder


----------



## Friday

I'll end up buying it just for the name. :happy: It'll be great if it works as advertised and the shock value of leaving it on the bathroom counter for guests to see is just a side bennie.


----------



## bexy

*i have one word....VASELINE

i use it for everything. the only problem i get affected by due to my weight is chafing, it has been very bad in the past like someone mentioned when wearing tights, or if i wear a skirt with no tights and my legs just rub.

i always rub a little vaseline onto the inside of my thighs and find that this works really well for me.

also powdered deodourant, i think its called mitchum? its good for the boob sweats lol (of course i dont get those )


xox*


----------



## IdahoCynth

Friday said:


> I'll end up buying it just for the name. :happy: It'll be great if it works as advertised and the shock value of leaving it on the bathroom counter for guests to see is just a side bennie.



LOL me too.. I am on my way to shop for monkey butt right now.


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

CaliBBW said:


> My understanding is that it comes from insulin resistence. To me it would make sense that if you were no longer insulin resistenant than the dark skin should go away. But I do not know that for sure. Then there is the problem of getting rid of the insulin resistence



Having darker skin between the upper thighs also comes from the thighs rubbing together often when walking (friction), so this is more common in plus-sized individuals. This can happen anywhere where the skin rubs together often from extra weight or doesn't get much exposure or air. So this includes areas such as under the breasts, under the arms, on the inside of the upper arms, under belly folds and even in between butt cheeks (as funny as that might sound to some it is true and this is where some people actually consider "anal bleaching").

Some people use a complexion balancer or what some consider mild skin lightening cream in these areas (in this case the upper inner thighs) to get rid of the discoloration. I would say it is best to speak to a dermatologist first to get recommendations on what to do in respect to cases needing to be seen and treated on an individual basis.


----------



## MLadyJ

A few years ago i discovered "Crystal Deoderant" basically it's combination of natural minerals etc. that is in stick form (usually). No perfurmes, no chemicals. I use it in my fold and creases, under my boobs and according to their packaging it kills bactiera ..which causes the "shmellies" and inhibits it's growth. Good news is that 1 stick will last 1 -2 YEARS..yeah years..and it costs about $7.00.


----------



## texasdreamer

Regarding the brown skin patches created by insulin resistance, yes they do go away when you stop eating sugar but it takes months. I had them on my inner legs and under my boobs, not really bad but unsightly. About a 2 years ago I started to have a rapid heart rate from eating sugar especially baked goods. It was scary as hell.  At the time my weight was about 300. I have weaned myself off sugar in the past couple of years and now consider it a poison, at least for me. Anyways the brown patches are gone. I now weigh 250 and I just never eat it anymore. Thank heavens all the candy companies make sugar free chocolates. 

The moral of the story is quit eating sugar and the patches will go away in time.


----------



## sugar and spice

I have had to deal with sensitive skin my whole life. As a SSBBW, I now have the challenges of all the chafing and rashes on top of being sensitive to everything. I have had to go to the Dr. for the rashes getting so bad and believe me I feel like it is a balancing act for me to find just the right combination of stuff that works. This is what works for me...I bathe all the regions that have skin folds or get sweaty and rash with a mild soap, I prefer Gerber baby wash, daily. Dry your skin thoroughly, then I find using a powder with a combination of corn starch and zinc oxide is the key, more zinc oxide than cornstarch. The brands I use are AMMENS its the very best, Gold Bond baby powder works well for me too if I cant find AMMENS. I know some people here think corn starch is the devils dandruff  but it really works well and is key in keeping you dry. Maybe everyone's skin reacts differently to different products, but I really feel like I have found the best combination for me, I hope it helps anyone else who is still searching. I think I will try that powder puff idea to apply the powder thanks for that suggestion.


----------



## nixonshine

KevinW91 said:


> My usual cure for chaffing is A+D oinment. It sooths very well.



I Love this stuff. It miraculously cures pretty much anything. Even when under my belly roll gets yeasty smelling or what have you, a little A and D will usually take care of it if I catch it first day. In the summer, I put it on after every shower to prevent. It does not smell good, but IT WORKS, its easy to find, and its cheap. I first learned of it when I worked in a rest home as a teenager and they used it to prevent chaffing and bed sores.

I would like to try some of that monistat good smelling stuff someone mentioned. Can you find that at Wal-mart?


----------



## Miss Vickie

Just wanted to pitch in having gone WEEKS to get rid of yeast in my skin folds so I could have surgery that vinegar compresses worked gangbusters to make me more comfortable and help kill the yeast. I made a solution of 1 part vinegar, 4 parts cold water and soaked rags and placed them under my panus for 15 minutes at a time. Then I'd rinse, dry with a hair dryer and it really was very soothing.

Ultimately, it took Diflucan 200 mg daily to get rid of it because it's so tenacious with me but of all the OTC stuff I tried, the vinegar really helped a lot. It changes the pH of the skin, making it less comfy for yeast to grow and it felt very soothing.

Also, I found out that there's a word for what we have: it's called intertrigo. My family practice doc gave me the name and I googled it and sure enough there it is. I realize I'm just a word nerd but it felt nice to have a name besides "my fold rash" to refer to.


----------



## nixonshine

Butterbelly said:


> Ok...here is my dilema.
> 
> I've been to the doctor four different times in the past four years for boils on my inner thighs and buttocks. One time the doctor told me to start using Golds Bond powder...didn't help. The other time I was told to use an anti-fungal medication (topical)...didn't help. Then I was sent to a dermatologist who prescribed some medication that was $500 a tube, and I couldn't afford to buy it since at the time I had no insurance. When I went back to the doctor, he told me that I was just going to have to "deal" with it. I very rarely wear skirts or dresses, so I don't think it's my legs rubbing together that is causing the problem, since, now, I'm getting them on the sides of my waist.
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem, and if so, what are you using to treat it?



You know, I used to have this problem more often than I do now (which hasnt occurred in probably four years or more), but I have found that using ONLY antibacterial soap in the shower for those areas helps to prevent, along with A and D ointment and all cotton clothes. That is what has worked for me. I realize you may already be doing that, but if you are using a regular shower gel or Dove soap for example, that may not be helping you as much as using Lever or Dial type soaps for cleaning the affected areas daily.


----------



## electra99

AmLactin 12% Moisturizing Lotion helps to smooth out rough, brown inner thighs and also helps with chafing. The acids help exfoliate dead skin and it is also a natural humectant. It can be found in most drug stores behind the counter. If you have bumpy upper arm skin, it also can make that go away.


----------



## Risible

Miss Vickie said:


> Just wanted to pitch in having gone WEEKS to get rid of yeast in my skin folds so I could have surgery that vinegar compresses worked gangbusters to make me more comfortable and help kill the yeast. I made a solution of 1 part vinegar, 4 parts cold water and soaked rags and placed them under my panus for 15 minutes at a time. Then I'd rinse, dry with a hair dryer and it really was very soothing.
> 
> Ultimately, it took Diflucan 200 mg daily to get rid of it because it's so tenacious with me but of all the OTC stuff I tried, the vinegar really helped a lot. It changes the pH of the skin, making it less comfy for yeast to grow and it felt very soothing.
> 
> Also, I found out that there's a word for what we have: it's called intertrigo. My family practice doc gave me the name and I googled it and sure enough there it is. I realize I'm just a word nerd but it felt nice to have a name besides "my fold rash" to refer to.



Vickie, where do the yeast come from in the first place? And, once they're "gone," like in your case, will they come back?

Intertrigo. A go go. I'm gonna look that up; my doc mentioned that, too, come to think of it.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

I owe my twin Ashley a big thank you for the cell phone in bra trick. God love the fat tits!


----------



## Ash

The best part is when your boob starts ringing, and you get to say, "Excuse me" and fondle yourself for a moment while fishing for the phone.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Risible said:


> Vickie, where do the yeast come from in the first place? And, once they're "gone," like in your case, will they come back?
> 
> Intertrigo. A go go. I'm gonna look that up; my doc mentioned that, too, come to think of it.



Hey darlin'. Yeast is one of the many organisms that lives naturally on our skin. Our skin is a veritable melting pot of microorganisms, many of which have a protective function when kept in reasonable amounts; this is why I worry about going nuts with antibacterial soaps, because they kill not just the "bad" guys but the good guys as well. As far as this natural bacterial protective layer goes, the problem is that in moist, warm, dark areas like skin folds, the yeast (and anaerobic bacteria -- my GP wasn't convinced that it was ONLY yeast) can multiply rapidly, particularly if there is any skin breakdown from friction. That's what happened to me, and I suppose it would have been worse if I'd been diabetic; I do think, though, that my autoimmune disease contributed to the problem as well. 

So, is it "gone"? Well, in a sense -- there is no more yeast there. I still have to be careful since I'm clearly prone to yeast and I'm on beaucoup antibiotics while my incision heals. So I'm taking lots of acidophilus to keep the numbers reasonable. However, even though I'm going to have future problems with yeast, since the skin fold is gone (whee!) it won't show up there; and since it was my worst skin fold, and the only place I had a yeast overgrowth, I should be okay.

Now if only I could get my incision to heal a little faster.  They said my skin is acting like I was a smoker, something I have never EVER done.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

I totally have to bump this one.

I tried that Monistat chafing gel stuff, mostly because who doesn't get the occasional raw bit in the summer. [Plus, it doesn't have aloe like so many other products, since that's an allergen for me.]

I've used it on my feet with new strappy sandals. I used it under my breasts, too, yesterday while moving more boxes out of storage into the house. Not a fun thing on a humid July day at the best of times, and I frequently get this "burn" under my breast from the elastic rubbing while I'm bending and moving at times like that. This time? Nada. I've even tried powder to not have this problem and that didn't work as well.

So.... 2 very enthusiastic thumbs up and 2 very un-rashy breasts for this stuff:


----------



## SamanthaNY

This may seem silly - but a fantastic nighttime comfort trick for me is a remote control ceiling fan over the bed. It sounds silly - but having a remote control makes all the difference... to know I can adjust the air while staying snuggled is sometimes key in getting a good night's sleep. 

Remote control units aren't any more expensive than regular fans, and are relatively easy to install (or retrofit existing fans) for someone who's nimble and handy. 

Highly recommended!


----------



## superodalisque

you know, i really like that Dove clinical protection antipersperant/deoderant. i used it before bed one night and i didn't have to re-apply for an active 3 days. i just showered as usual. has anybody else tried it? what do ya'll think? i'm afraid to use it all of the time until there is more info out so i just use it when traveling etc...


----------



## LillyBBBW

superodalisque said:


> you know, i really like that Dove clinical protection antipersperant/deoderant. i used it before bed one night and i didn't have to re-apply for an active 3 days. i just showered as usual. has anybody else tried it? what do ya'll think? i'm afraid to use it all of the time until there is more info out so i just use it when traveling etc...



My sister once had blocked glands/sweat ducts under her arms which caused a cancer scare. She had this huge lump under her arm that required being lanced and wicked. My next door neighbor had the same issue only not as severe. She had several small lumps under both arms and had to go without antiperspirant for a week to get it to clear on its own. 

I personally find that clear gel antiperspirants are less likely to crystalize and cause blockage bumps than the white clear antiperspirants. I like to completely remove my deoderant with a good soap just to be safe. Just be watchful of how it effects you.


----------



## shazz2602

lipmixgirl said:


> ah yes! i, as well, wear shorts under any skirt... w/ or w/o pantyhose...



I always wear shorts under my skirts in the summer to stop the tops of my legs rubbing, but then again i do wear them somtimes in the winter too just for warmth. apart from that touch wood i dont get any other problems


----------



## NemoVolo

When I was in the UK this summer with a group of my classmates (and adults), we did a lot of walking on the tour we were a part of. My thighs chafed so bad they had blood blisters a few times. I ended up buying a pair of tights and wearing them under my pants to prevent the chafing (mine chafe more from skin/skin then skin/material). It helped a lot!

I know that my mother uses baby powder, but that never lasts long for me when I have tried it, especially if I sweat.


----------



## indy500tchr

shazz2602 said:


> I always wear shorts under my skirts in the summer to stop the tops of my legs rubbing, but then again i do wear them somtimes in the winter too just for warmth. apart from that touch wood i dont get any other problems



I hate having my thighs touch at anytime so I wear suck 'em ins with dresses or skirts and pants or capris to bed. i can't wear shorts anymore b/c they just ride up.


----------



## SamanthaNY

Comfort tricks for the over 40s: 

These can be appropriate for people of any age and size, but I've found them particularly valuable after I hit 40. 


*Bedroom remote control ceiling fan.* Oh. My. God. How have I lived without this essential item all these years?!? Not only is it energy smart (it can help you reduce both a/c and heating costs), but being able to adjust the breeze as you remain comfortably in bed - it's just a godsend. 

Also - wireless remotes can be retrofitted onto many existing fans, for about $40.




- - -

*Folding cane.* Before you think "omg, I don't need THAT yet" - I don't use a cane. But - with a bad knee, sometimes after a long car ride (joints can get stiff), or an afternoon walking the mall, I can feel slightly shaky or unsteady after getting out of the car if my knee hurts. A folding cane stashed under the car seat or in a bag is just the thing to make sure I stay on my feet and get safely inside. So inexpensive, yet so valuable when you need it. 






- - -

*Portable shower grip.* These are fantastic, and quite strong (tho there is a disclaimer that they are only for steadying yourself, not to hold you up). They're nice to have at home, and don't require any drilling or installation. A suction cup just grips onto existing tiles. They're just the thing for traveling and will keep you on your feet when a nonslip shower mat isn't provided. There are several different sizes and shapes available for different locations.





I haven't included product links because these items are readily available and searchable. If you need any help finding anything, just give a shout! I'm a search-fiend.


----------



## Just_Jen

oooh i got some of that bodyglide after seeing this thread, and buggar me it actually works!! !

i love dims sooo much, helps my comfort, i get all of my tricks from the trade here!!  ^_^


----------



## Mystic Rain

Oh, I have been looking for a thread like this! I've been wanting to find a "cure" to my problem. I get these terrible rashes when I get hot and sweaty on my sides and thighs. And not to be gross, but they are like painful raised welts that become horribly itchy, and then sometimes they ooze and bleed. It's especially bad in the summer.

Unfortunately, my job is in a deli where frying, roasting, etc. is done and there's not many areas that are cool. I've tried diaper rash cream a few times, but it hasn't helped much. I am now trying a prescription steroid-based cream I had leftover from when I had ezcema on my hands and this seems to be working. Though, I'll be looking over this thread when I need more ideas.


----------



## Risible

Mystic Rain said:


> Oh, I have been looking for a thread like this! I've been wanting to find a "cure" to my problem. I get these terrible rashes when I get hot and sweaty on my sides and thighs. And not to be gross, but they are like painful raised welts that become horribly itchy, and then sometimes they ooze and bleed. It's especially bad in the summer.
> 
> Unfortunately, my job is in a deli where frying, roasting, etc. is done and there's not many areas that are cool. I've tried diaper rash cream a few times, but it hasn't helped much. I am now trying a prescription steroid-based cream I had leftover from when I had ezcema on my hands and this seems to be working. Though, I'll be looking over this thread when I need more ideas.



Don't forget this thread; both the "Comfort Tricks" and "Yucky Thigh Spots" threads are found in the sticky at the top of the Health forum - "Most Useful Threads."


----------



## CynPart2

I absolutely love Dr. Bronner's castile soap with tea tree oil and hemp. (It's typically stocked in larger health food stores.) Even though I'm diabetic and use cornstarch powder daily -- thus making me a high-risk candidate for the big "y" -- I haven't had a single problem with Candida since I began using tea tree soap a couple of years ago. The oil has antimicrobial properties as well. Here's a good overview by the Mayo Clinic:
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/tea-tree-oil/NS_patient-teatreeoil


----------



## lipmixgirl

i just want to send out a heartfelt thanks to everyone who has used/uses this thread. i never thought in a million years that this thread would be alive and well 3 years later and be listed amongst the most useful.

i love this open dialogue and have learned a lot myself... 

thanks dims!!!

the big apple has spoken...
::exeunt:: :bow:


----------



## Risible

And thank _you_, Aris, for starting it! It is, indeed, a Most Useful thread!


----------

